# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Recolha de água para o novo aqua

## Raul Bernardino

Olá a todos,

Por acaso alguém tem agendada uma recolha de água num futuro próximo?

Se fosse na zona de Ericeira-Peniche era magnífico, senão noutro local qualquer...

Eu normalmente não necessito de água natural mas queria fazer uma experiência.

Posso levar um six-pack  :SbBiere5: 

Abraços,

Raul

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Viva Raul,

De 26 a 29 devo estar na Lagoa de Obidos.  Posso levar a bomba e é questão de combinarmos um sitio para eu recolher agua para ti.

Abraço

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Boas Gonçalo,

Muito obrigado!

Já alguma vez recolheste água lá?

Abraço,

Raul

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boas Gonçalo,
> 
> Muito obrigado!
> 
> Já alguma vez recolheste água lá?
> 
> Abraço,
> 
> Raul


Ainda não, mas o "cheirinho" que emana em Peniche na mare vazia não inspira nada a recolha  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: .

Pode ser que algum colega nosso nos consiga dar pontos de referência.

Abraço

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Ainda o melhor era alguém com um barquito... isso é que era  :Big Grin: 

Talvez ainda passes por torres vedras e vês o meu "projecto" ainda na fase de montagem....

 :Olá:

----------

